# buddy wanted x



## firstbaby9573

Anyone due end of may x


----------



## abitnervous

I know this is really late but I'm due end of May too and would love a buddy... Let me know xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

heyyyyyyyy that's ok better late then never! how's your pregnancy going?
what's your due date x


----------



## abitnervous

Yippee! Going well thanks... Hated the first tri but feeling good now, starting to get a bump, maybe there really is something in there?! How about you? Are these your first? I'm guessing so? Exciting to have twins? Over the moon or a little bit terrified, or both? Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Haha, yup there's defo a little person In There..... I'm so so excited but I really worried about the birth if I'm honest. Not worried about the before or after bit lol.

Iv defo got a bump going on but iv got a Doppler and can hear the heartbeats are still low- so the bump is not baby yet which is annoying but I. Sure they will move up any time now

Where are you from?
This your first x


----------



## abitnervous

Ha that's funny I'm obsessed with the birth too, and sometimes forget to think about what it'll be like having the actual baby. I really want it to be natural but I understand things don't always go according to plan. Shame, I do love planning... Soon I'm going to make a flow chart or something so I know what to do in different situations. I was birth partner for my sister last year and while I was honoured and lucky to be there, I was shocked by the intensity of it all. Sometimes I'm excited, sometimes I'm nervous. What are you planning? I think in the uk/ us they suggest c section for twins but I'm not sure?

I can't wait to feel baby move... I've got a bump but it seems to change in size from day to day. I'd love a Doppler thingy but I'd probably use it constantly everytime there is a tiny twinge....

I'm from the uk but moved to New York this year- I really miss my friends and family esp now I'm pregnant. You?

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

They tend to leave it untill later on as twins depends on what position they are in at the time - but ill try for natural if I can- I really don't want the recovery time! 
iv never seen anyone in labour in real life or been anything maternity wise so I haven't got a single clue- just doing whatever I'm told by midwife.

I'm suffering with back pain and cramp at night in hips and legs atm which sucks-:what about you ?


----------



## abitnervous

I've occasional pains in tummy but that's it really- just soo relieved to not being constantly feeling sick like I was a month ago. Did not expect to feel so ill at first! 

Must be tough if you're not sleeping well? I get quite grumpy if I don't get a decent night in...

Hope fiancé is spoiling you? Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Haha he's trying to get away with doing nothing for as long as possible, I'm sure once I'm struggling though he will be fine- is your husband /partner being good?
I swapped back to a normal thick pillow under tummy last night and it felt so much better I slept longer and woke up less so I'm sticking to that one for a bit now.
currently waiting for my 16 weeks midwife appointment at the moment - looking forward to my scan tomo x


----------



## abitnervous

How was your scan? Eeeeep! Exciting?! Find out sexes? Hope all is ok? Xx

My husbands good so far, not really acting much different probably similar to yours... He comes to appointments with me tho, and is always fascinated to see what's on the us...


----------



## firstbaby9573

Hey! scan was brilliant all measuring correctly and moving about alot :)
found out I'm (most likely ) having two girls! yayyy
she said don't go buy things yet just incase but is pretty certain :)


----------



## abitnervous

Ha! As if you can stop yourself from buying things! Exciting news, huge congrats! Did you shed a little tear at all? 

I really wish I could feel movements from mine... Pretty sure it's normal not to feel anything yet but I'm impatient... Also desperate to know sex before Xmas so the shopping frenzy can start... Oh well, hopefully soon...


----------



## firstbaby9573

haha how far are you now?
same as me I think?
I can't afford to before xmas luckily but come the January sales....


----------



## firstbaby9573

hwy hun how you getting along x


----------



## abitnervous

Hello! 

So happy today! Been travelling home and just feeling exhausted, but had a check up and was able to see it's definately a boy! Was getting worried as I missed my last 2 appointments and not being able to feel anything, but he's kicking away happily in there regardless of me! Phew! Due date 26 May, seems so long away I just want to meet him now!

I just saw a post from you on one of the other forums and saw you're in the SE uk? I'm originally from Brighton, anywhere near?

Hope you're doing ok? 

Xx


----------



## abitnervous

Ps I just realized I might have sounded a bit like a stalker. A forum stalker. I'm not, I promise!


----------



## firstbaby9573

Haha omg u stalker! jokes- yeah I'm in guildford I'm sure you know it- there's never anyone on here from nearby :/
aww a little boy yayy are you pleased? thought of any names yet?


----------



## abitnervous

So pleased it's a boy. I wanted a boy so much I convinced myself it was a girl so it wouldn't get upset... Hahaha! No idea on names. My husband, who's hilarious by the way, keeps saying he'll be called Jesus... I know that once I'm lying there all covered in blood having just pushed him out etc he will let me name him whatever I want ( evil chuckle )... Now I feel a bit more like he's a real person in there, but am still impatient for him to hurry up! Have you got names? Have you looked on the name section on this site? What does it feel like when they move inside you? Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

I haven't really felt much yet- all iv had is almost like a twitch in the area but I can't be sure it's them though I think it is- I probably won't feel them move much as they are twins apparently it's harder to feel as they don't have enough room to move anout :(

we have chosen the names Lily and lauren xxx


----------



## abitnervous

Sweet names! My friends just had a little girl called Lauren... 

Hopefully we will start feeling them for sure soon. I'm always wanting to move onto the next thing!

Have you booked your 20 week scan? I've got mine on 12 Jan, a bit nervous but mainly can't wait...

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

ohh yes mines on Jan 14th- just over 20 weeks then x


----------



## abitnervous

Hey, hope you had a wonderful Christmas?! I over-ate massively then fell asleep on the sofa after moaning and burping for a few hours. Perfect. Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Haha mine was great thankyou though tiring! glad it's over now though so I can concentrate on getting ready 4 babies!
hoping to get the cots today- hufe sale on in mother care so am heading in with my vouchers!
xx


----------



## abitnervous

How's it going? Did you have fun in mothercare? Get cots etc? 

I'm starting to feel baby move a bit now, mainly in the evening. It's reassuring that he's in there, but it's also really weird. Not quite used to it yet. I had a nice happy moment the morning when I had one hand on my sleeping husband and one hand on my kicking baby in my tummy and thought to myself- my two favourite boys!

Counting down til scan next week!! Eeeeeeeeeee!

Hope you're having fun?

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Heya! how many weeks are you now?
can u feel him from the outside yet or just inside?
I can only feel mine inside but it's so strange- belly has suddenly shot outwards to which is so wierd I didn't notice till I looked at a b4 and after xmas photos! 

I'm looking forward to my svan next week when your next one?

iv ordered 2 swinging cribs for now as mothercare had a sale on but I'm waiting for delivery! xx


----------



## abitnervous

Think we're about the same? 21 weeks just. My scan is next week, I think a few days before yours... 

Yay, you can feel your babies too!

Wow yes you have to get 2 of everything. Mmmm. I'm feeling a tiny bit overwhelmed with just all the stuff needed for one! Prams! Car seats? How many clothes? At the moment I'm thinking about how I get back from hospital after birth... I'm going to birth in Manhattan but live in Brooklyn, so how do I get back? We don't drive. Carry baby in a taxi? Buy a car seat for one trip? Seems mental? 

Do you feel comfortable? My torso muscles hurt all the time and I'm struggling to sit up, do shoes etc, and I've only got a small bump... God knows how uncomfortable we'll get later... Sighs...

All worth it tho I'm sure....&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;

Xx


----------



## abitnervous

Oops just noticed your question sorry! Mainly inside, but husband got a kick last night for the first time, although when I said it was the baby he looked at me suspiciously and asked me if I was sure it wasn't a fart. To be honest I'm not sure. Haha. Definately can't see anything from outside yet, that's going to be even weirder. Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Haha that really made me.laugh! I'm 19.5 at the mo so not far behind. my bumps the same size as my friends who's 27 weeks with one baby-:she's a rake though! 
I can't wait till my other hlf can feel them - I think he's feeling a little left out at the mo BT not much we can do at this staff! 
I'm so uncomfortable at night time as I have a burning sensation in one hip and get.cramps in the other. also back aChe! 

starting yoga on thurs and first antenatal class on saturday- have you had any yet? x


----------



## firstbaby9573

Could you borrow a car seat off a friend for the 1 journey?


----------



## abitnervous

No friends with babies here &#55357;&#56869;...

I reckon the oh will feel really soon- totally agree about not wanting them to be left out... I tried to get him to feel for ages but as soon as he put his hand there the baby would stop stock still. 

Have you tried one of those pregnancy pillows? It's weird feeling your body soften up and change shape isn't it? I can't believe I'll ever be 'myself' again....


Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

I'm not really sure then- other than buying one 2nd hand and just risking it (my be sit with ut and put your hand over it)
then sell it or bin it?
haven't felt much the last few days but iv checked with doppler so they are fine just being lazy! I have felt them just not much


----------



## abitnervous

Maybe because they are smaller? 

You can't win because when they do move more then you worry when they stop.

We'll probably end up buying one, I suppose we'll use it over the next few years... Expensive little buggers. 

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

I suppose it will be handy if you need to use s taxi again!
asda have a sale on in England - I don't know if you have one there or not?
but saw a car seat for 50 pound!


----------



## abitnervous

We have the granddaddy of Asda, the wonderful Walmart! I think I'm going to leave this particular purchase to oh as he likes to research and it probably counts as a gadget, ie his area. Spending money on it for one trip really makes me a bit annoyed. I like your idea of borrowing one, I'm going to try to acquire a friend with seat in the next few months too... Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

hahaha oh its a shame.we.live in different countries or I'd just lend you one lol :(
do you know we been chatting all this time and I don't even no how old u r or what u look like etc!


----------



## abitnervous

Thankyou that's kind!

How do we post pics? Also how do you get those smilies? 

I'm 34 and can't quite come to terms with it. Sure in my head I'm in my early 20's...

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

ermmm well I know you have to go to advanced but apparently all my photos are too big and won't accept it and won't let me make them smaller :/
ill see if I can figure out how 2 private message one later!
I'm 28 x


----------



## abitnervous

Up! Found the smilies at least!:happydance:


----------



## abitnervous

(Experiment to see if file attached)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## abitnervous

It worked! It's me on the left... Hehe. 

Go advanced, go to the little paper clip for attachments, choose file, upload! Didn't have to resize mine but that pic was taken on phone so quite small. Wedding day last year. At my thinnest ever of course. Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

ohhhh it's nice 2 put a face to a name! haha
let me have a go see if it works - apapologies if it doesn't hold on x


----------



## firstbaby9573

Did this work?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_884597232934735.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## firstbaby9573

yayyy it did that's me n my partner and my sperm donor haha I mean fiance


----------



## abitnervous

Yay it worked! Hi! Shall we do bump ones? Hang on....


----------



## abitnervous

Bump!

Taken a week or so ago.

Over to you xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firstbaby9573

This was about a week ago x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20141219-WA0008.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## abitnervous

Niiiiiiiice! You have got a proper bump it suits you! Nice and high and perfectly round! I'm a little bit obsessed with bumps and google them often... 

Now that we're all tech genius we can post photos of scans next week.... Can't wait xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Yours will catch up soon, mines suddenly got bigger over Xmas! Some other twin mums have told me I'm still really small for twins at this stage
My scan is on Wednesday x


----------



## abitnervous

Went fine! 

They actually do count fingers and toes etc! 

It's a bit weird that the technician doesn't tell you anything so I felt a bit tense til the doctor came in and gave us the all good.

He kept sucking his thumb. Which me, my mum, my sister and my sister in law do. Haha!

Hope you're looking forward to yours?! Only 2 days to go!

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1


----------



## firstbaby9573

ohh cool sorry I forgot to say good luck!
aww cute pic - can't make out where head is tho is that at the top with an arm?
I can.see spine!

can't wait for mine am so excited! been feeling them move loads last 2 days so I know they be ok :)
they all check for cleft lip etc don't they?
glad your little man is doing well :) excitingg xxx


----------



## abitnervous

Yeh exactly you can see his hand in his mouth and his spine...

You'll see the lips and nose when they look for cleft palate, they do a real close up so that they almost fill the screen. I can't imagine how they manage to find and identify it all, be interesting to hear how it goes with twins and if they can get all the pics they need in one visit...

Wish I could have another one now, I miss not seeing him!

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Raw that's brill I just thought I'd check I was seeing him properly!
Oh that's so cool but it's a shame you can't see what they look like properly really but did you get to see any features like big/small nose etc that kind of thing..
I'll prob have one with big ears n one with big nose or something haha


----------



## abitnervous

Yep, he looks like he has a big nose, but it's hard to make out as they move and it's blurry. Hopefully your technician will point out stuff, ours wasn't very talkative but then they are not allowed to say what they're seeing really. They do actually count fingers and toes, that made me laugh. I just wanted to see more, I thought I was doing well at half way through now it seems ages til he gets here....

Excited for you... Enjoy it xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Oh mine so far have been really good at explaining what they are seeing! maybe that's a eng/America thing?
I'm so excited knowing it's tomorrow -can't help being nervous tho esp if I don't get movement for ages- though just had one as I wrote that lol( good little babies)
x


----------



## abitnervous

Haha I'm the same, just this morning I was saying to oh that he hadn't moved for a while, then of course he did... I always pat my belly and say 'good baby' hehe...

Let me know how it goes etc xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Hey just got back from my scan everything is perfect they confirmed definitely girls :)
they were punching each other in the face hahaha but then they turned to face each other and lookEd like they were kissing :)
ill attach photos x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20150114-WA0002.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG-20150114-WA0004.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG-20150114-WA0006.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1


----------



## abitnervous

So sweet! Punching each other in the face lol! Tiny little faces look so pretty!

Do you miss them now?

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

I do! I can't wait to see them again- I have another scan at 28 weeks do you get any more now?
scary thinking we are approaching the birth arghhhhghh

I just noticed iv got swollen ankles- sexy lol


----------



## abitnervous

I did a poo today that took 20m to get out and was agony. More pregnancy joy.

I don't know if / when I get more scans :cry:

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

lol they told us the optimal position 4 a poo during the antenatal class haha 
apparently u have to lean forward then go on tiptoes as if ur holding your phone....?
random! 
I kind of feel like no one is telling me wat to expect- next appointment in 8 weeks and considering they might be coming in 8 weeks (hopefully not)
that's a bit worrying do you feel like that


----------



## abitnervous

Yes, I feel the same, sometimes I think it's all so casual to them but I really have no clue what's going on. I feel like they rush me out of appointments but then I haven't really asked anything, I always think of things to ask afterwards. 

What do you mean they could come in 8 weeks?! Did they say that? Is it because they are twins? That is so soon! 

I've heard that about poo position and I tried it, and lots of other ones, but it just stopped on the way out! It was quite scary... I thought I was going to have to reach around and yank it out with my hands. I even called oh and asked what to do. Needless to say he was no help and just pissed himself laughing... Gah...

Are you doing yoga or any excersize? 

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

lmao that's so bad ( disgusting tip if it does get stuck-:if u put a finger in ur vag u can push it out from there hahaha )
sorry I no that's wrong but might be helpful in an emergency! 

it would be super early ofc but there's gonna be hardly any room in there and that's one of the earliest times they could make an appearance! crazy scary!


----------



## firstbaby9573

forgot to say I started preg yoga last week- not sure if it's helping really I had the worst nights sleep afterwards due to cramps etc- wierd


----------



## abitnervous

Hahahaha I never thought I could hear something from someone about how to get a poo out but you did it! That's one thing I've not tried! Hopefully it'll never happen again but at least I've got something new to try! Thanks loads!!!! xxx how do you even know that?!?

I only asked about yoga as I just started mine and it was hard work. Really stiff this morning. Everyone talks about yoga as if doing it is somehow going to ensure the baby glides out... Ok I'll keep it up a bit longer...

Hopefully they don't come out in 2 months! Have you got a nursery ready or anything? 

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Lol one of friends had the issue once and said it worked, who knows worth a try I guess haha
I haven't got anything ready yet but I'm having a baby shower next month so I'm hoping to get a few nice bits then. Partner has decided he wants to move before they come which is scary but means saving a lot of money, very stressful :/


----------



## abitnervous

We're moving next month too! I'm so excited! I can't wait to decorate a nursery, pick out a cot, maybe do some paintings for the walls etc babies are expensive but honestly I think we'll still be ok based on the amount we've saved on booze since I got pregnant. Maaaaaaaybe. 

It's quite a leap to go from 2 to 4... It'll be good to have extra space and not have to move later... You'll make it work!

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Oh it's just we are in a housing association house(do you have that over there? Like council)
Basically out rent is almost 200 pound a week in this house at the moment- the house we could swap and move to is like 80 a week and has more space etc it just needs a good clean and decorating.

My friends are annoyed as I live in surrey at the moment near them and my bro and sister( who aren't that supportive)
Or we move to essex where all my partners family live and his friends pay less he gets a better job etc etc it just makes sense.

X


----------



## abitnervous

Sorry didn't reply, been travelling. Sounds a bit scary, cleaning and decorating but sure it'll be worth it. Will oh help out with cleaning? I'm assuming he'll do decorating! Lots of money to save but don't want to move far from your friends and family? I really miss mine.... 

Can you feel the babies a lot now? Has oh felt them yet? 

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

That's cool- all of his family and friends are there and it's only an hour away from where I am now

funnily enough I had my first external kicks yesterday and loads today- oh hasn't felt them yet they stop everytime he puts his hand there grr

have you?


----------



## abitnervous

Haha same the baby stops when oh tries to feel. It's as if he knows! I've been thinking maybe he doesn't like pressure and tries to move away? I can feel from the outside if I rest my hands lightly... It seems to go in phases tho, he'll move a bit one day then stop for a few days... I haven't figured out anything that'll get him to move yet either. He doesn't respond to poking. Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Usually if I wiggle my stomach around I get something or if I lightly tap but today not much :/ my sister came round coz she wanted to feel lol and nothing!

I'm getting impatient waiting for something to happen lol


----------



## abitnervous

Hellllooooooooop!

Are we third trimester yet?

Hope you're doing well and little girls are behaving themselves?

My boy is doing ok I think, active days and quiet days, quiet days always worry me a bit. 

I'm considerably bigger and wondering how much more uncomfortable this is going to get...

Update me please!

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

heyyyyyyyy I was going to message you tomorrow great minds hey! 
We are good I think- also having active days and quiet ones and worrying to death about the quiet ones

am going to call the ward tomo as I usually only feel one baby the other 1 is so quiet it's svary- I feel her once or twice but then a day or so will go by till I feel her again n it's only like once :/

probably normal as her placenta is at the front but hopefully I'll get an extra scan

3rd trimester is 27 weeks I think- almost there - what are you now?


----------



## abitnervous

Awful as it sounds I'm glad you said you worry, I really worry when I can't feel anything. It's so hard to know how much you're supposed to feel? 

It blows my mind you can tell the difference between which baby? How on earth can you do that? Can you make out separate body parts?

Is one twin slightly smaller than the other? Let me know how ward visit goes... I'm sure everything is fine but it's soooo nice to be told so!

Are you comfy? Still sleeping at night? 

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

I think it's normal to worry- I didn't call in the end as they both were active yesterday which was nice - my bro and sister in law even got a kick each :)

I can't tell exactly who's who I'm just going by the position I was told they were in at the last scan ( still find hearts in same place on doppler so assuming they haven't moved much)
so it is just guess work

though every now and again ill get either a bum or a head protruding from my stomach lol which is so wierd- do you get that?

I imagine that singleton babies must be so much more active with all that room in there!
I'm starting to get really scared now and thinking oh crap we actually have to do this!


----------



## abitnervous

I don't think my singleton is very active. It's hard to know what to compare it to? I get a few movements everyday but I go for hours without feeling anything... Nothing poking just yet, but I find it hard to tell where he is and the difference between a BH and him moving. I've got an appointment in the morning so I'm going to ask them to take a look at him...

Haha yes we do actually have to do this! It still feels unreal to me. I keep having dreams about giving birth to something other than a baby. Last week it was a bird, then last night I dreamt I went into labour and called an ambulance, and all that came out was a giant turd. The paramedics were furious with me and threw it at me. I was so embarrassed! Are you having weird dreams at all?

Also, have you bought loads of stuff? I'm finding it hard to spend the money as I still don't really believe there will ever be a baby... Wow I'm totally in denial...

Haha xxx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Hahaha that really made me laugh! I haven't had that dream yet! 
Mine go for hours without moving, and one moves loads the other hardly at all
It's really hard to tell!
They say to try a cold drink and eat something sugary as that gets them moving xx


----------



## abitnervous

I'll keep you updated with what I give birth to next. It's something different every week. I have not once dreamed of actually having a baby....

It'll be interesting to see if the one who's lively in the womb is lively outside!

We're moving house on Friday and I'm just having a tea and chocolate break. I've hardly done anything and I'm already exhausted. How's your plans coming on?

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

ha she's been so active the entire time I reckon she's going to be a very tiring child! 
I have kankles now they are so bad! I can't fit into any of my shoes or socks so gotta go buy flip flops even though it's still feb and cold here grr

the nursery is painted and furniture is in. I need to get a new washing machine now to wash all the baby bits before I put them away properly. 
I have my baby shower on Saturday though so I'm looking forward to that :)
hopefully get a few nice things! 
what about you? x


----------



## abitnervous

Ahhhh so jealous you've done nursery! At the moment the room is full of boxes of wires and shoes etc that dh absolutely refuses to get rid of. It's driving me crazy I just want to throw it all away ( but don't want to actually do it myself cos I'm constantly exhausted. ) 

I don't have swollen anything just yet, but my belly has really grown in last few weeks and I feel huge, back and hips hurt. 

How was baby shower? 

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

baby shower was so lovely I got loads of gifts which was nice! 
only 4 weeks left at work now - had a svan today ( the woman was rubbish tho n so brief :(
)
but got to see my girls again which was lovely. They now weigh 2 lbs and 2 lbs 1
very close!


----------



## abitnervous

That's sweet they are so close in weight.... You'd think with one more lively they might be different... It's their little personalities already! 

It's nice knowing every week that goes by they are getting safer and safer isn't it? 

Xx


----------



## abitnervous

Nice matching underwear.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## abitnervous

A bit quiet, are you ok? Not gone into labour or anything? 

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Sorry Hun! I was trying to upload a photo of the bump last few days but it wouldn't work so I got in a mood and turned it off haha!
I'll keep trying .. Your bump is half the size of mine mines massive at the moment!


----------



## abitnervous

Well I've only got half as much baby so sounds about right!

Ah good glad you're ok and those babies are still in there... 

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

How are you feeling now days any new symptoms? 

I now have high blood pressure and anaemia so am on iron tablets
but symptom wise heartburn is getting me down and my ankles have swollen up and iv gone up 2 shoe sizes. my legs have also swollen below the knee whichales trousers a pain - can't wait to finish work. wish it was warm enough to just live in a maxi dress now lol


----------



## abitnervous

Weirdly I feel better now than I did a few months ago. No bad symtoms at all. Sickening I know I'm very lucky, I expect it won't last for ever.

I'm going back to the uk for 10 days next week, am taking my mum and in law for a private scan, neither of them have ever seen a baby scan as apparently they weren't around when they had their babies. Excited about that and to see how big the baby is now. He feels a lot bigger.

Wow 2 sizes of shoes! Poor you! It's not like you can go out and buy pretty new pairs... Yeh I hear you about the weather... Can it be spring already please? We're lucky we won't be heavily pregnant when it's really hot...

Freaking out about labour yet?
Bought much stuff? Feeling ready?

Xxx


----------



## firstbaby9573

deffo freaking out- been told they will prob be here in 5-7 weeks so I'm bricking it! 
iv got quite a lot I just need to get crib mattresses and bedding etc.
n the big stuff like breast pump n monitors but that can wait really what about you


----------



## abitnervous

Argh 5 weeks!? That sounds so soon even to me! As soon as I read that I felt Like bricking it a bit too!!!! Where has all the time gone? Oh if only we could go out and get really drunk one night with our friends and let our hair down and misbehave! I suppose you never feel ready?!? Or maybe you do? Etc etc etc!!!

I have bought 4 babygros when I found out it was a boy as I got all excited. No furniture or equipment or anything... I can't bring myself to spend as it all feels unreal still, I expect I'll get a moment of clarity soon and go shopping mental...

I'm in the uk now so I am going to treat myself to a mothercare trip soon, clothes is the only thing that interests me and I've been looking at their stuff online for the last few weeks.

Can I ask, have you had any boob / milk symptoms at all? Apart from getting bigger that is? Like leakage etc? I'm really hoping I can breastfeed but it seems weird that there's nothing (apparently) in there yet?

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

No boob stuff yet! I came in for an ultrasound today and now I have to stay in overnight on the ward!
high blood pressure :/

so they r monitoring as also protein in urine so they r worried about pre eclampsia - 
they checked the babies weight incase if emergency -
it's all suddenly become extremely real and I'm terrified :(


----------



## abitnervous

Oh no poor you! I'm sure they are just being extra careful and it's good they are checking you out properly. Is oh with you? Just remember if they have to come out now they are a good gestation, 30 weeks almost is pretty good and they'd be fine I'm sure. Totally with you on the reality thing... Please don't be terrified, if they come soon then that's what's best for them... Update me in the morning xxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby9573

He's at home as had to look after the dogs and cats- but will be back in the morning 
yea they checked babies weights and they are 2 lbs 1 and 2 lbs 7 so if I can keep them in just a little longer they should be good weights.
They are just worried as the bigger twin the blood flow through the umbilical cord is a bit high and the smaller twins growth has slowed down

this is probably all the stress from the house move to be honest I told oh it wasn't the right time


----------



## abitnervous

Well done you, hope you got some sleep must be scary in hospital? 

Can you get loads of rest and relax for next few weeks? He can do all the work, right?

Seems so much more complex with 2 in there! 

Will they keep you in a bit longer to monitor them?

Hope you're ok xxxx


----------



## firstbaby9573

I'm waiting to see if the doctors will let me finish my last week at work- ment to stop next Friday! be nice to be off now to be honest but my boss is going to flip :/


----------



## abitnervous

I hope they sign you off. I don't think your boss is legally allowed to flip is he / she? Anyway it'll all blow over by the time you go back and the babies are more important... Just the way it goes...

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

They let me go home last night luckily , but I'm signed off work now. told my boss last night n she was a bit annoyed but polite n just said they will just have to cope. 
I'm gonna pop over n see her later with the letter anyway.
are you enjoying your UK visit x


----------



## abitnervous

Hello! How was first day off work? Hope you had a lovely lazy lie in? Mmmmmmmmmmm....

I'm loving my trip over, so good to see mum and friends and have them fuss over bump. Got a bit of jetlag so haven't been getting as much sleep as normal so starting to get a bit tired, other than that all good! Trying to enjoy freedom as much as possible as I know it's coming to an end...

Are you ok?

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Hey Hun how did you enjoy your trip to the uk? Have you returned home yet?
How pregnancy going?
Sorry I did t see your last message, I'm a bit useless at the moment
Really really had enough now I just want it over with
So so heavy and can't sleep
Just feel Ill :(


Latest ultrasound showed one twins a bit smaller then the other, n on the bigger twin the blood flow to the placenta is a bit high so they need to scan me every week now to check the blood to babies brain is ok, if it's any worse they will have to deliver them early so that's scary.
Next scan is on Wednesday 

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Hey chick how you getting on?
any sign of baby coming yet- suppose you still got a bit of time left!


----------



## abitnervous

Hello hello!

Still here *sighs*.

If I'm bored of being cheggers I can't imagine how you're feeling?!

I got food poisoning last week which saw me bent stark naked over a hospital bed on a labour ward heaving bile into a tray my husband was holding, while screaming that I'm going to shit myself and that I can't breathe.... It was awful upchucking over the bump, and the baby went right up in my ribs so I felt like I was suffocating. Contractions started and the babies heartrate was too high so they put me on a drip and kept me in overnight. Rough. Just started eating properly today.... 

You starting to freak out about the birth yet? You've done so well to keep them in! 

My boy is breech so mainly at the moment I'm just desperate for him to flip. Then he can come any time please. No signs so far...

Hope you're enjoying your time off ( apart from the lack of sleep and constant different types of discomfort &#55357;&#56869; )

Xxx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Oh that sounds awful!!!
well I was messenging you to tell you ....

my twin girlie's were born Tuesday 7th April ay 2.32 and 2.3pm via emergency c section weighing 3.6lbs and 4.1lbs! 
32 weeks gestation so they are in the special care unit but they are doing absolutely amazing coming on leaps and bounds already- I'm so in love it's so amazing

I had.to deliver early because my pre eclampsia turned severe overnight and they couldn't control it nymore I had fluid on the lungs and couldn't breathe properly, I literally had every test needle and tablet you could think of and was hooked up to oxygen and everything! its been a crazy week! 
I'm ok now but I'm still on the ward as my blood pressure still.isn't behaving itself 

I really miss feeling them moving around in my tummy but big be. to.go look at them and hold there hands etc and sometimes hold them when they are ok is so amazing they are so beautiful, I'll try attached pix if it let's me but it doesn't usually xxxx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Here they are 
lily in the yellow hat and lauren in the pink x
 



Attached Files:







received_10153266260436474.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1









received_10153266260296474.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## firstbaby9573

more x
 



Attached Files:







received_10153266259716474.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 0









received_10153266259561474.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## abitnervous

Oh oh oh oh! Huge congrats!!! They are so beautiful well done you!!! I hope it didn't get too terrifying and that you're recovering well... So tiny and precious!!!! Argh it's happened!!!! So pleased for you xxxx


----------



## firstbaby9573

thanku ! they r the most gorgeous things in the whole world! 
I could just state at them all day long :)
finding them being on scbu unit a little hard- had a huge cry earlier coz they r there n I'm stuk on the ward coz my bp don't go down 
so I miss my partner our girks n like the dogs etc been feeling really lonely here.
I'm gonna beg the doc to let me go home coz iv seriously had enuf n me being here is making it worse coz I'm getting all stressed about it


----------



## abitnervous

I bet it's hard I bet you just want to cuddle them all the time... They will be home soon tho. I did a birth class the other day and we were warned to keep an eye out for baby blues and crying etc at about 5-6 days. You've got all the more reason.... Main thing is they're fine and you'll get through it and you're family will soon all be together.... Hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby9573

It wasn't so much baby blues as im over the moon it's just I don't really feel like iv actually had 2 babies I feel like I shud still b pregnant coz I haven't got them you know
it just doesn't feel real
the only thing I can actually do and enjoy doing to help us expressing milk 4 them otherwise I'm. completely helpless.

They dun a week in special care so hopefully only one or 2 more but cud b up to 6


----------



## abitnervous

I see what you mean, I think, it must be hard watching them etc and not being able to just take them home. You did so well to keep them in as long as you did. Hopefully it'll be more like a week or 2 and not more... How's your recovery? Are you still sleeping at hospital? I hope they are taking good care of you... Xxx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Hiiii so so sorry 4 the delay iv been swamped!!! How are you getting on has little one arrived yet?
My would came home at almost 3 weeks! It's so mad them being here I feel like all I do is feed them!
They have reflux so constantly sick but hoping that's only coz they arrived so early

Xxx


----------



## abitnervous

Wow a new low for me, haven't checked this in ages, so sorry! My boy is here, and I'm overwhelmed, how on earth do you cope with 2? I'm barely coping with one! I can't believe how often they feed, when we were told every 2/3 hours I thought they were exaggerating... But nope! 

Are you still around? Tell me more... How's the feeding? Sleeping? Reflux? Baby blues? Recovery? 

Xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

Heyyyyy was getting worried about you!
Aww congratulations :)
It's so amazing isn't it. Girls are 12 weeks old now ( technically ment to be 4 weeks )
But doing so well. We just got to 9lbs 5 and 8 lbs 4 so like newborns now really.
Reflux has been really bad constantly sick and in pain having to change them.all the time and hold them upright after every feed for an hour and then they are still sick anyway. Until today! Was recommended by another mum to stop all meds and literally changed he the formula to anti reflux formula and it's like I have 2 different babies! 
No sick no pain - happy after feeding

Development wise lily rolled over at 3 months which is asvanced- genius child! And started to babble now. Smiling away for weeks- how about your little man?
How old is he now and what did you call him?
What was your birth story?
So effing glad it's all over to be honest aren't you?
Xxxx


----------



## abitnervous

Yay you're still here!
Theodore was planned c section as he was breech, we couldn't move him. My birth story is on the Birth Announcements forum ( the really unpopular one! Enjoyed writing it tho! )

You sound so cheerful! Well done you, sounds like you've got the hang of it... I feel like I can barely cope with one, I'm terrified of 2! Mums of twins are superheroes. I don't think I'm at the stage of saying it's amazing, more just exhausting. I look back at cheggo days and think how easy it was.... Sigh... Tell me it gets better?!

The boy was 8lbs 5 at birth, and after initial loss down to 7.6 he's putting on over a lb a week. 4 week weigh in 11lbs 2oz. He eats between every 2 / 3 hours round the clock. I think he must be well over 13lbs by now. The sleep deprivation is torture. How much are you getting? 

Holy shit a roll over at 3m?! That's mental! So advanced! You must be so proud! Haha you might regret the advanced ness when they crawl at 6m and you can't take your eyes off them. Are they lovely together? Keep each other amused? A friend of mine has baby girl twins and when they cuddle it's too cute. Must be so nice for them to have each other...

No big milestones for Mr Theo yet, I think he's putting all his energy into growing and farting. How loud are his farts?! Wakes everyone up! He cries a lot I think it's wind... I thnk he's cute but I would of course!

Can I get a twin girl shot please?

Update me soon xx


----------



## abitnervous

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1


----------

